# Waxed vs unwaxed gel coat



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi All, I am trying to repair some large gel coat chips. These chips resulted from tearing a window frame off the boat. In some cases they are larger than the frame will cover when replaced.

After the repair is complete, I'll need to get an adhesive to stick to it.

I see gel coat comes in two kinds, waxed and unwaxed, the difference being that the waxed will cure without spraying PVA on to it. My thinking is that either way, I need to clean the area with acetone or MEK after cure and then wipe that clean. Then I need to sand it.

But, with the waxed, will there be any wax inside the gel that will remain and cause problems for the adhesive?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The waxed gelcoat is designed so that it will cure without covering it. It is a finishing gelcoat, rather than a layup one... where the gelcoat is the first layer inside a mold. The wax should surface as the gelcoat cures... and cleaning it properly with a good dewaxer should be all you need to do.


----------



## JomsViking (Apr 28, 2007)

The gelcoat (polyester) is air inhibited, so wax is added that flows to the surface and lets the polyester resin harden. I'd buy without wax, and then just cover the repair with plastic until it is fully hardened.


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks guys, since the wax is going to come to the surface and can be removed, I'll go with the wax. Sounds easier, plus I'm buying enough so that there will be plenty for future jobs. In fact I have a bunch of chips and such all over, many in curved spots, so I think the waxed is the way to go.


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

My Evercoat One Step Premium Gel-Kote has arrived! 

The instructions say to mix 12 drops of hardener with 1 oz of Gel-Kote. 

Does it mean by weight or by volume? What do you guys use to measure it out?

Thanks...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Volume—1 fluid ounce... not 1 ounce by weight.


----------

